# Very simple question(?) ...



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK ... In the last coupla-3 days I've reported about a dozen or so "SPAM" posts. So I'm thinking ... since nobody of the administration persuasion has mentioned it ... do I get any kinda _"Bonus Points"_ or anything for being ... you know ... a consciences type good-guy member?

Thanks.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Well, don't be abrasive and chase people away. Sometimes people cannot stand the chef no nonsense approach.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

SPAM? And here I thought this months' food challenge was The Stinking Rose.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Spam is next month.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Great response from a moderator. What I have done in this instance has nothing to do with abrasion or chasing anyone away. The posts I've reported were very simple ... SPAM. First-time posters spamming some type of product using a link.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you for your service.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

LOL yes, you get bonus points. Here's 204 

On a more serious note I am not sure if I can see who reports it but thanks for reporting. It really makes a difference.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Ah OK I can see who reports it. Let me figure out a system fo thanking you guys.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I've reported a bunch too. No thank you required. Spammers annoy me.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There has been a large amount of spam on the new site. We do appreciate out members hello in flagging it there were 50 posts and such from just one spammer this am.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I hate auto correct on my phone....


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

iceman said:


> OK ... In the last coupla-3 days I've reported about a dozen or so "SPAM" posts. So I'm thinking ... since nobody of the administration persuasion has mentioned it ... do I get any kinda _"Bonus Points"_ or anything for being ... you know ... a consciences type good-guy member?
> 
> Thanks.


I've flagged many of your posts because I didn't think humans should see them. Otherwise I think your great! I'm still waiting to see you on the food channel....Oh shoot no one remembers that!.....Just sayin'


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Why is there so much spam on the new site? What did the old site have that kept them at bay-or did everybody just do a better job at deleting it. Maybe a more difficult Capatcha challenge? 
Hmmm, wasn't there a restriction on posting links until you were approved or you had a number of posts?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

At one time we had about 6 members that we "Spam Canners" It was members that were on the site a lot and caught Spam and deleted it when it happened. I say we get it back, I hope they take my last suggestion and call them " Spam Busters" Just sayin' I mean who ya gonna call ????????


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot old buddy old pal. ... I've gotten to the point where I just can't really take goofy posts. OK ... I know that's ripe being that I am who I am. Still ... WTF thread is this? ... I'm half juiced. ... NO excuse ... last Friday morning my Dr. called. ... he tells me I've got some kinda cancer. ... Being that I'm a miserable prick bastard in general, I'm gonna fight it as best as I can. It's gonna be a good fight. ... Anyway ... WTF was I thinking?

I wasn't looking for anything from reporting the SPAM posts. I was just looking to say something.

By the way ... as we speak ... my producer/director is in Mexico wheeling/dealing with investors for us to do the show big-time to sell to a TV station. This stuff doesn't happen just overnite. With my good looks it should ... but it doesn't. Trust me ... when it goes EVERYONE here will know about it.


> I've flagged many of your posts because I didn't think humans should see them.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery.".*


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*vone jecy*
Messages: 1
Likes Received: 0
Exp: vonejecy
Brain Hacker Nootropic 
Fruits - When it comes to fruit your Brain Health Supplement choices are blueberries, cherries, acai berries and cranberries. Fruits that are high in antioxidants provide great nutrition for head develops.
https://brainfireadvice.com/brain-hacker-nootropic/

*"SPAM"*​


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Iceman, I wish you nothing but a healthy outcome with the cancer. Let us know if there's anything we can do. Your one of the good ones around here. You are true to your word, true to your heart, don't change!.
I didn't know we had so much in common. You have a producer, I have a produce salesman. Go figure! small world........

Take care buddy, see ya in the hallways.......


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Yep, lots of spam coming through 
Pretty annoying, especially as it also comes through on my email as I still get email notifications of threads that I unsubscribed to.

Let's bring those spam canners back!!!

And @iceman : wishing you all the best in your fight with cancer. For what it's worth: your comments often make me laugh!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

HEY ... I just noticed something. 

WHY aren't our names capitalized? Names of people are proper nouns. They should be capitalized. I would like my name capitalized please.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK ... I came into this post for a different reason, but I'm noticing that my name is still not capitalized. WHAT the WHAT is the problem?!? People's names should be capitalized. I would like my name capitalized please. 

OK ... original idea ... What is with posters, usually very new posters ... putting up professionally shot pics, and calling them their own? I'm noticing this more and more. Some of the pics going with the posts and questions asked ... just don't fit. If the pics you put up ... are your own produced work ... there is no way you should be asking the questions you are asking. 

TIA for putting up with me.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh yeah ... in a couple-three days (Thursday) I go in for my cancer procedure. They're gonna jam a coupla-hundred radioactive seeds in my prostate for me to get better. If I make it ... You'll know. If I don't ... You'll figure that out on your own.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Oh man. Hope you come out on the other side OK.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Hope all goes OK, Iceman (with capital)
Good luck and we'll see you when you are back up!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Good JUJU coming your way Iceman..........


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

iceman, Hey Buddy, I had Prostate Cancer when I was 50 years old. I took another path then you are. I have family member that had the method your having and all went well. I'll be thinking of you and hope all goes well......All these years I was told "Your going to go blind" Well, I never went blind.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. I could really go for some good JUJU too. My hands never got hairy either.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Best wishes for a successful treatment from me too. I’m sure it’s going to be uncomfortable but that seems a much better option than the alternatives.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Supposedly ...

It's painless. ... In by 9 out by 5. Any prostate. Any size. $19.95. No ups. No extras. Just like Earl Schieb. I should be able to go to work on Friday.

The timing and price are different ... but you get what I'm saying.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Do you have to worry about irradiating your coworkers? My dad had his thyroid inactivated by radiation and was told to keep away from his grandchildren for a week as a precaution.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I had a Dr. take pictures by shoving a camera-stick up my tuckas popping off pics for about 15-minutes. After that, for when they do it, they've got a nuclear physicist figuring out everything using the prostate size, my age and mass, the level of cancer, position of the moon, barometric pressure and my wife's maiden name. They use all of that to determine the exact size and amount of correct radiation and number of seeds. My regular, doing the job Dr. says that when it's all over I am G2G NO problemmos with anything after.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

A friend of mine who experienced this was warned to stay away from kids under 3 for a couple of months and pregnant ladies for a long long time. Other than that he seemed to have a normal life.


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

iceman said:


> I had a Dr. take pictures by shoving a camera-stick up my tuckas popping off pics for about 15-minutes. After that, for when they do it, they've got a nuclear physicist figuring out everything using the prostate size, my age and mass, the level of cancer, position of the moon, barometric pressure and my wife's maiden name. They use all of that to determine the exact size and amount of correct radiation and number of seeds. My regular, doing the job Dr. says that when it's all over I am G2G NO problemmos with anything after.


Hello Mr. Iceman, I'm usually more of a lurker but I want to come out of hiding to send warm and healing thoughts your way. Your posts always make me smile, you have a great sense of humor. I hope things go splendidly for you


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK ... So I just got home. I guess everything went all right. I was there @ 6:00 ... they started prepping me @ 6:30 ... I was put under ... up, recovery and home. I can't tell you about anything when I was out. They told me I wasn't offensive or anything. All in all ... I've had more pain from a regular decent fire-fight in a serious busy kitchen scramble than this. I set off the alarms at the bank coming home though when I stopped to pick up a few rubles for going out to dinner. 

Thanks for your thoughts. Mine will always be backatcha' if you've ever got any issues.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Glad it went well, Iceman!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

New thing ... just for general principles and all ...
I am a Newly _ORDAINED MINISTER_.


----------

